# If there was a Warhammer 40k Movie what would you want to appear in it?



## IronSnake9

hi everyone 

Now say that there was a warhammer movie being made what would you personally like to see in it? like for example what armies should appear and were/what planet or what battlefield should take place at?

I thought it should be about the Ultramarines (or another chapter) trying to stop huron blackheart and his cosiers from taking over Cadia and letting mass legions of chaos space marines getting past the cadian gate and eventurly attacking Terra.:crazy:


----------



## Jacobite

Complete Unknowns, the brand will sell the movie enough without having to get the likes of Bruce Willis, Sha le Bouf and Jessica Alba involved.


----------



## Red Orc

I'd say lots of orks. Not Tyrannids (too 'Starshop Troopers').

Armageddon, maybe. But with a plot. 

Or the Heresy.

How about 4 Ratlings who find an artifact of immense chaotic power, and are advised by a Librarian to take it to a deamon-world to destroy it?

Or perhaps, a brave band of rebels trying to overthrow the tyrannical galactic Imperium, with lots of SMs in white not being able to shoot straight. 

What about a witch-hunter who constantly worries about whether or not he's turning to chaos and dreams about unicorns, while his girlfriend plays the piano?

Maybe not :wink:

I'd like to think that Jac's right, but I suspect he's not. So... The Rock (or possibly Will Smith) as a Salamander Captain who doesn't play by the rules, and Jessica Alba (thanks Jac) as the girl he falls for in the burning sands of Armageddon... meanwhile Christopher Walken wants to virus-bomb the whole planet to 'protect' it, and is only restrained by wise old Morgan Freeman who as Xavier is the voice of reason. Arnie as Ghazkhull, Bruce Willis as a determined but unconventional Colonel of the Guard, now who could play Nazdreg... the thing practically writes itself.

Cheesecake, that's what I really want to see.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

The Soul Drinkers story is about the only thing i can think of as making a half decent movie but i hope and pray it doesn't happen!
Terry Gilliam is the only director who should be allowed anywhere near a 40k film as for the stars then i'm with Jacobite, complete unknowns so the story shines through not someones bleached teeth!


----------



## Red Orc

normtheunsavoury said:


> ...
> Terry Gilliam is the only director who should be allowed anywhere near a 40k film ...


Good call sir, good call.

If it's a Gilliam film though, it _has_ to have Johnny Depp in it. There isn't a _choice_ about that.


----------



## CommissarHorn

I heard they were making a 40k film.
Blood quest I think.


----------



## CommissarHorn

http://www.comics2film.com/BloodquestArch.shtml

Here check this out.


----------



## aetherguy881

If Depp would be in it can he just be a random guardsman with no make up and a shaved head? I'm sure if some big stars were left out of it, it would be better.

Obviously you wouldn't be albe to show every chapter, but also every race would be a little tough.

If it got to Terra, the Space Wolves would _HAVE_ to be in it, as they are the only space marines on Terra, the Wolf Blade.

I don't know much about directors... Or actors and actress'... I usually don't care.

Space marines in white armor that can't shoot? Heresy. They're actually guard with plastic armor, it melts sooner than regular guard attire. Budget cutbacks wouldn't let them use fabric... Besides, they're still stuck using laser technology...


----------



## sea dragons

if they make a movie its gota be the heresy. split it into about 5 films sweet.


----------



## black_room_dog

Yeah... Heresy seems the most cinematic novel series to me. It would make a great epic like Lord of the Rings or Harry Potter or (tam-tam-tam-tam-ta-tam-tam-ta-tam) Star Wars Saga.
What role could be given to Johny Depp... Let me think... It's a stereotype that Johny usually portrays a lil bit cuckoo people. Just for a change I suppose he should play the role of Angron in such a movie... =)))


----------



## sea dragons

problem with a 40k movie is that the marines would have to be played by ppl like Arnold Schwarzenegger.to give them the bulk. cant think of to many actors unless u get the rock and ppl like that involved. johnny depp is to weedy for it i would slap the director if he put depp or orlando in.

bruce willis would be quite good so would morgan freeman as one of the IG generals


----------



## bloodthrister

How about a fierce battle between Space Marines (a chapter especially designed for the movie!) and Tyranids. And the site mentioned before from 2001, so that wouldnt be too reliable if you ask me (we're 7 years further and still no new news? )


----------



## Carna

http://us.games-workshop.com/games/40k/tyranids/extras/malvolion/default.htm

^ That story made into a movie would be awesome.


----------



## Riandro

although jonny depp is too skiny for such things power armour could bulk him out?

anyway good ol Arnold is an Obv Choice same with the Rock... what about Vin Diesel?


----------



## Red Orc

Yeah, all those guys.

Johnny Depp doesn't have to be a _marine_. I see him as more of an Inquisitor... (probably, one who dreams of unicorns while his girlfriend plays the piano...)


----------



## Alexander

I think it should be a trilogy, based on the Horus Heresy books.
Maybe from the traitor legions' point of view.
Then, spin-offs from other Legions' points of view of the conflict.


----------



## Unknown Primarch

i think it would have to be the unification wars. it would bring a fresh story for fans and none fans, explaining the beginning of the emperor. would be good to develop Him so everyone is oblivious to whats going to happen (apart from Him winning) up until the great crusade. maybe explain the development of proto-marines and primarch program in detail, give a insight into His thoughts and plans for the future before the great crusade. definatly would like to see malcador the sigillite developed. maybe His views on the mechnicus and why he let them stay how they are. definatly what happened to the infant primarch when spread in the warp and any dealing the emperor had with any xeno races that made Him choose the policy of killing all aliens.
maybe going down this route would get none fan people interested before going big budget for the heresy which would have to be big budget if not the biggest budget film of all time to do it justice.


----------



## MarzM

I dont think you would have to have Arnie type people in a 40k. After all john rhys davies was the tallest member of the LotR cast and he played a dwarf. Its a great thing this CGI stuff!

MarzM


----------



## Purge

Gaunt's Ghosts films = win.

Even if it was only Necropolis it'd be too awesome for words!


----------



## IronSnake9

Ok then But one more Q:


Which actor would play the Emperor????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IronSnake9

if it was about/during the Heresy.


----------



## Ludoldus

I think definitely during Heresy, as really crap all has happened since then (comparatively) and plus it sets the scene for huge battles and follows a pretty typical movie stroyline. They could even do a trilogy, like no. 1 is the emperor and how he unites humanity, then no. 2 is the betrayal and all the stuff that happens then and then no 3. is when the Emperor owns Horus... that'd be kick ass.

And on the actors point, yeah you'd have to have people like arnie to provide the bulk... then again, you'd be surprised what camera trickery can do. Still, i think if they ever did make a movie, it'd be animated... and that would SUCK ( yes, with underlining!)


----------



## Ario Barzano

It got to be the horus heresy of the space wolf's books, they are the best two collection IMO.

as for actors arnie is not as "bulky" as he used to be, he not has no were near as much muscle mass but he would make quite a good SM Sergeant. Vin diesel cant act, he has no talent the only reason people like him is because they want to be like him, and every film i have seen him in is normally a complete pile of shit.


----------



## Mad King George

space wolves vikings relaxing and drinking in there drop pod laughing then suddenly dropping the bear and running out to shoot some orks that are nearly over running a human coloney


----------



## Rindaris

I would say do the HH. Now that being said one movie could NOT do it justice, you'd need to plan at least 3... or maybe a Sci-Fi channel miniseries. The first chapter should be about the beginning of the crusade, of course start with a brief bit of info about the Emperor finding the Primarchs and all that... the core info so people unfamiliar with the 'verse would know what is going on. Show some minor chaos corruption, but nothing to much until the 2nd chapter. The 2nd chapter would need to end with the droppod massacre on Isttvan IV (whatever the planet was that the Iron Hands, Ravens and Salamanders got massacred on). 3rd chapter would be the battle of Holy Terra.


----------



## Ljohnson

They killed Bloodquest. But if they did make a movie it would have to include space marines and who ever they would be fighting. It really doesn't matter what chapter. Honestly when the bulk of the revenue generated for 40K comes from the space marine line that is a no brainer. The other thing is you would have to have a huge bugdet which I don't think would fly in Hollywood. The problem is outside the gaming community no one really knows who the hell 40k is. It's not like your inventing the wheel with this movie ala Star Wars( which by todays standards was made on a shoe string budget), so it would be very difficult to pick up the casual movie goer a suck them in. If you couldn't get the proper funding you would end up with Starship Troopers (great effects, lousey acting, and a buthchered book). Plus, with the Chronicles of Riddick, that is about as close as you need to come to the 40k world without it actually being a 40k movie. Just some food for thought.


----------



## chrisman 007

Carna said:


> http://us.games-workshop.com/games/40k/tyranids/extras/malvolion/default.htm
> 
> ^ That story made into a movie would be awesome.


That is an amazing story. It would make a great movie.


----------



## Hodgepodge

even if they did it in like CGI, like the beginning of the dawn of war intro (the one where space marines are fighting the orcs) that would still be an awesome way to make the movie imo

i would say def Horus heresy though


----------



## G_Morgan

The heresy would be a mistake. Look at every great sci-fi and fantasy series out there. Nearly all of them are 'was a great world, now it's rather messed up, fighting for scraps and survival in the wreckage, etc'. WH40k is basically built on the same circumstance.

The fact is they couldn't do the heresy justice.

There's a whole host of post heresy stuff they could do and maybe they will come within a few miles of getting that right. Nobody should be allowed to touch the heresy in film IMHO. It becomes too explicit. The messed up, on our knees, situation like you see in series like LOTR, Star Wars and Babylon 5 (perhaps not so much hopeless but the EA was pretty much finished baring good will).


----------



## blitz451

I agree the Heresy is too big without multiple movies and 40k isn't mainstream enough to get a multiple movie commitment from any of the major studios. So you do it like Star Wars where the first movie tells a simple story, and when it's a hit then you go back and ask for three more films.

and don't forget about actors like Viggo Mortenson or Russell Crowe. I think guys like that would be way better than your typical muscle men.


----------



## Jezlad

> If there was a Warhammer 40k Movie what would you want to appear in it?


Me.

With a fucking big ass gun.


----------



## GRiM-ReAPeR

lol id like a great battle like on Lord of the Rings with every Army against each other.

It would be a bloodbath!


----------



## Fivetide

Would you real life it with Video FX or would you go the full CGI root like Beowulf , IMOA if they started now making it by the time it made box office you would have to look twice to tell if they are real actors or Animations.. OMG can you imagine litlle kids with their pack lunches in a box shaped like a jumppack ! or rubber Ork masks and candy ! 

As for director.. James Cameron springs to mind I liked Aliens in
fact I still consider it to be the best of the series.

Johnny Depp = Caiphas Cain would make a fantastic movie to ease people into the wh40k world..


----------



## CaptainBailean

anything but ultramarines as a major role. those guys get enough credit as it is.


----------



## CaptainBailean

i defenatley think that it should center around th imperium and the horus heresy isnt a bad i dea but i think that it might make a more interesting film if it was during the 41st millenium because there are more races and theres more to the story. the idea of morgan freeman being an IG general is a great idea. if it was to be an all star cast id say, morgan freeman as an IG general, bruce willis as a SM sargent, sammy jackson as an iquisitor, joonny depp as somsort of guardsmen, vigo mortenson as a SM captain, denzel washington as a IG sargent, kate blanchet as a sisters of battle matron and basically any female actor as a sister of battle


----------



## Revelations

While I would love to see this turned into a movie, I feel it suffering from the problem that; A - Too many people would be confused by it, B - Too many Fan-boys would be dissapointed and outraged by it, C - The person willing to do it would F**k it up. Take a look at any of the following for examples; 1-3 Star Wars, The Hulk, Etc. 

The Horus Heresy is the best possible backdrop they could use since it's the most familiar story-base for those outside Fandom. If you have no idea what the hell 40K is, you could still go see an epic tale of the down fall of future human civilization through heart wrenching betrayal with the grim outlook of all the consequences. 

Father against son, brother against brother, the seeds of chaotic corruption from within the human heart initially designed to be the most pure. All against a futuristic gothic back-drop with the endless possibilities of the cosmos at our finger tips. Granted it's got the potential to be grand, but the likely hood of everything done to snub is niegh unthinkable. 

But hell, here are my picks...

Josh Hartnett, Possibly the Emperor. Good looking, plays a tragic role well, has character and emotion. 
Jason Isaacs, Magnus the Red? One of the Betraying Primarchs at the very least.
Eric Bana, Sanguinis. Tragic good intentioned pretty boy getting snuffed.
Ben Foster, Another betraying Primarch, Maybe Night Haunter, sort of a cool collected yet bizzare insanity to him.
Christian Bale, The Lion. A background mystery to his mind and could easily pull off his own inner Heresy
Tom Sizemore, Fulgrim. A very direct "I'm bad and better than you" attitude from him
Dominic Purcell, Horus. I just look at him, see the look he put off in Blade Trinity and can't think of a better choice. Half decent actor no less. 

That's all the effort I can put forward right now.


----------



## Sword Slasher

The Eldar!


----------



## G_Morgan

The reason I'd tend against the Heresy is joe public is never going to get the scenes on Davin, seems a bit of a stretch for Horus to turn against his father unless you already know how corrupting chaos is (SW did this well by putting it backwards, it got people used to the idea of the dark side being corrupting before the truth came out. When it did the corruption was implied rather than looking random).

It would probably end up silly with Paris Hilton and Lindsay Lohan as Demonettes. I'm not sure even Slaanesh would go that far though.

They would probably go with the Blood Ravens because of the Dawn of War tie in. Though if they place 5 companies on some meaningless planet (a la Soulstorm) then I'm converting to chaos.


----------



## Purge

IronSnake9 said:


> Ok then But one more Q:
> 
> 
> Which actor would play the Emperor????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Chuck Norris.


----------



## col44mag

i think the best story to do would be the Horus Hersey, that way people who arent familiar with the storyline wont be completely lost


----------



## heliosmj12

Why does it have to be a chapter that exists? Why cant it be one they make up?


They did it for DoW and there are quite a few people out there who now use Blood Ravens as their chapter. Hell even I thought of doing that (glad I didn't)


----------



## abaddonthedespoir

I don't really give what the movie would be about, and as long as Arnold is a Necron Lord, or something like that, I'd watch. :biggrin:


----------



## LJT_123

the orks would look good in cgi.


----------



## CyDoN

chaos and space marines. just like that. maybe some orkz killing tau would be fun


----------



## CyDoN

heliosmj12 said:


> Why does it have to be a chapter that exists? Why cant it be one they make up?
> 
> 
> They did it for DoW and there are quite a few people out there who now use Blood Ravens as their chapter. Hell even I thought of doing that (glad I didn't)


the Blood Raven existed long before i think and they dissappeared over the years. They Power Armor Colors are so cool btw why not use em k:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Purge said:


> Gaunt's Ghosts films = win.
> 
> Even if it was only Necropolis it'd be too awesome for words!





IronSnake9 said:


> Ok then But one more Q:
> 
> 
> Which actor would play the Emperor????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Gaunts Ghosts all the way. I wouldn't mind starring in it myself. being seven foot tall has its advantages! 

IronSnake; they wouldn't need an actor unless it was heresy or pre heresy. they just make some statuesque looking dude in an encasement of armour since he is pretty much a living mummy and doesn't move at all...


----------



## Caledor

I'd personally like to see Piscina IV. It would be easy enough to give a brief backgroud of the circumstances (a look at 2nd armegedon war and overveiw of the imperium), it can be done in one film, it has one of the more illustrious chapters, and the background story is already written. Don't have a clue about actors and directors.


----------



## DarknessDawns

well if it were during the horus heresy, i think it woulld need not so much action (though quite alot)=, i think it would need a real feel for betrayal and the father son thiing. OO umm peter jackson did the battel scenes for the lord of the rings real well, it just would need alot emotion i think, to really get you immersed in the world


----------



## Tau Chaotix

How about the Damocles crusade, with Farsight and all.
Also they could base it on the Tau's 3 expansion spheres. As for the marines looking big, they could just make everyone else smaller (like hobbits in Lord of the Rings) instead of making everyone else bigger. But if you wanted to make them bigger they could use platform boots or something like that.

-Olek.


----------



## frost_reaver

After reading this thread, I can see the potential for a 40K movie starring Johnny Depp as Fabius Bile. Just a thought.


----------



## DarknessDawns

hahaha i can see that too


----------



## wd6669

Jacobite said:


> Complete Unknowns, the brand will sell the movie enough without having to get the likes of Bruce Willis, Sha le Bouf and Jessica Alba involved.


Buddy bruce willis would make the perfect marine

if johnny depp was in it i could only see him as a inquisitor or maybe even Fulgrim since fulgrim is insane and starts wearing loads of make up but i think Jason Isaacs kinda is the image i have of fulgrim, very regal and kind of snotty perfectionist


----------



## Jacobite

Lol "Buddy" the pity is that Bruce Willis can't act to save his life. Personally I'd want a 40K film to be seen as more than just a mindless action film, and thats something Willis can't do.


----------



## heliosmj12

Why do you have to have known actors. People always say "they should get this bloke or that bloke" but it wont matter who the hell is in it.


----------



## Steel Rain

Ok here's my $50.

Start with Gaunt's Ghosts. We'll do Necropolis since that is the first book where you get some real character development and he gets the Sword of Heironymo. Do flashbacks to the First and Only and to Ghostmaker. This sets up subsequent movies for each book after Necropolis.
Viggo Mortenson= Gaunt
Any suggestions on others?


----------



## CommissarHorn

I dunno, Bruce Willis is an action character but if there was a commissar in the film I'd want him to be played by Willis.
Doesn't say much, hangs out in a corner with his great coat, yells alot and doesn't try to look cool, but is calm and points his sword around.

Sean Connery= Leman Russ? Lol.


----------



## bishop5

CGI all the way. Any film that would do 40K justice has to be epic. You can do CGI epicness much easier and more cost effective than spending half your budget on A-list actors. 

I wouldn't mind whatever they made into a 40K film, as long as its not total shit.


----------



## Deacon316

I'd love to see a CGI movie done of the Horus Heresy. Chances of it happening that way absolutely ZERO. Hollywood will find a way to screw it up royally.


----------



## Red Orc

heliosmj12 said:


> Why do you have to have known actors. People always say "they should get this bloke or that bloke" but it wont matter who the hell is in it.


LOL!

That may well be true, but if the thread was just people going "have Dave Scoggs in it, you've never heard of him but he was a waiter I met once who said he'd been in a pantomime" - "no! I think it should Jordan Phelps who works in my local shoe store but went to stage school!" - "you're all crazy! The only man for it is Lee Gumby who was the voice-over guy for catfood on a Norwegian TV ad!" then it would be pretty ****in' strange.

Funny. But definitely strange.


----------



## chromedog

It needs to have James Woods, Michael Ironside, Chris Walken AND Ron Perlman in it.
Regardless of their roles. All of them are made from sheer awesome. Besides, RP would make cool 'radical' inquisitor (horns, tail, long coat, and red powerfist )


----------



## Alucaris

I"m all for the Heresy. They can't start any Warhammer 40k film lines without the war that started it all. The Horus Heresy IS WARHAMMER 40K!!!!!


----------



## Anphicar

An entire series on the Gaunts Ghosts novels---provided they have actual 40k fluff-nazis and fans helping to guide the movie.

I loved Barry Pepper in Saving Private Ryan, maybe he could play Larkin if he dyed his hair and acted slightly more neurotic.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

I think it'd be easiest to do Guard Vs. Cultists, as that would be uniforms and nose putty. My dream would be to see the Horus Heresy in it's entirety as a really awesome movie. 

-Dirge


----------



## wd6669

CGI would be the best but if they had to make a movie with real actors who can they find to play horus?? the role would be nearly impossible


----------



## Red Orc

Henry Rollins.

No reason, just because.


----------



## ServiceStud

Red Orc said:


> Henry Rollins.
> 
> No reason, just because.


Seconded. He is awesome. Also wouldnt make a bad Marine.


----------



## Silb

wd6669 said:


> CGI would be the best but if they had to make a movie with real actors who can they find to play horus?? the role would be nearly impossible


pretty much any incredibly muscular actor would work. Or they could slightly change the fluff and make it so that Horus is about the same size as a normal marine, but faster and stronger at the same time. 

Anyway, a single movie about the entire heresy would be nearly impossible, although a trilogy would probably work.


----------



## Shugotenshi47

Ok how about this have the movie start out with a summary of what happened during the Hearesy and then flashforward to the 13th Black Crusade with Michel Ironside as a commisar, Sean Connery as Creed, and so on and detail the battle for Cadia


----------



## Engelus

warriors of Ultramar would make a good movie


----------



## Fluff'Ead

Every guardsmen is played by Bruce Campbell.
Every marine is played by Christopher Walken.
Everyone is voiced by James Earl Jones.

The story is about how everyone gets trapped in a time spiral that lets them fight the same battle over and over and over again.

It's a trilogy.

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Centurian

Ok my take on a 40K movie it would have to be the Horus Heresy make it like Starwars and as for actors how about Sean Connery as the Emperor ? just my two cents worth


----------



## Lord Khorne

Heresy!!! That would be awesome. It can be based on the BL series. Think of the sequels!!!! It would also be cool to have one about the primarchs and the founding of the imperium. Imagine Sanguinus fighting cannibal mutants on the big screen.


----------



## Shamrok

Maybe its been mentioned before but has anybody thought of EisenHorn or Ravenor, as EisenHor Tril i thin at least could be a good movie


----------



## The Red Thirst

The Horus Heresy. Must have Sanguinis or Blood Angels.
Gaunts ghosts would be pretty cool IMO but they would probably make it on something better known like SM and such


----------



## Krieg Commissar

I think that a movie set in the age of apostasy would work out much better than one set in the heresy. Any project about the heresy would have to be more than one movie with the first film basically just setting up the back story. The age of apostasy already has the background set up in a story that is more identifiable to non warhammer fans, rebellion against religious persecution. In addition unlike a movie series about the heresy in the age of apostasy the action started with normal people and then moved to include the SM instead of having the war start with the SM and then spread out to the guard like in the heresy.


----------



## Maggard

the problem is that any scenario set in M40 would require too much back story to stop the general movie goers not to be asking "who are this big guys and why are those other big guys against them... oh and what the hell are these chaos gods?" 

But if they ever did make a movie I think something like a Black Crusade would make a good film, maybe from a chaos commander or imperial admirals PoV. That way all the people with no prior knowledge would get the 'so it's like a civil war?' vibe whilst the fans could really get to see crap like Cadia under arms and stuff.

If they were making a film just for the fans though I'd go with either the HH or something round an inquisition theme


----------



## Zondarian

My idea is a trilogy.

1)starts off a bit like the 1st lord of the rings explaining how things got to were they were now. Explaining about the Emporer and his creation of the primarchs/legions and then how the primarchs were taken by the chaos gods and how through battling to regain the galaxies the primarchs were once again found but the seed of chaos was within them.takes around 5 mins. Then the film at most 1h hour 40 mins(dont want it to be to heavy for non hammer players) The film is about the horus heresy.

2) the 2nd starts with abbaddon at the head of a massive fight. Narrative explaining it is 10000 years on and what very breifly has happened (fleeing to the eye of terror, setting up camp, etc.) The plot of the second is the 14th black crusade. The film is max 2hours long for similar reasons as above. The film is the progress of the crusade. THe end narrative says that the imperiums future has never looked so bleak and that the only system that remains in there hands is the solar system were all the space marines and IG's that remain are preparing for the greatest defence known to man. Probs during the narrative talk about imperial losses some primarchs and some leaders. Defo kell and creed

3) starts by explaining what has happened during the time between 2nd and 3rd film. Several years passed with a chaos siege of terra the last remaining imperial planet system. Also Abbadon has been asended to Daemonhood so that he rivals the strength of Horus himself. As the food supplies run out it is decided that a counter stike must happen. So the remaining primarchs lead a daring strike lead by non other than leman russ( thats right this is the wolftime) with him are all the primarchs still alive(Corax, Vulkan, Jaghatai Khan, Lion El'Jonson and an soldier claiming to have returned from a mission given to him by the emperor when the primarchs where fisrt created, claims to be primarch 11. .(note Primarch 11 calling himself Rubinek of the Emporors Titans bearing a artefact said to grant amazing healing powers, a gift from Rubinek found on his way back from his mission. Placed near the emporer for symbolic value rather than belief in the power) After a brutal fight the CSM come out victorious. Leman russ defeated by Abbadon but then before Abbadon could offer him to join them killed by Magnus in revenge. After the failed counter attack the chaos forces attack terra blasting through what remains of the imperial fleet. After much violence only the palace of the golden throne(dont know what it is called) remained. Here Yarrick lead a couragous defence guided by the psychic voice of the emperor. The defence lasted for 12 days and nights until no more resistence came from the defenders of the golden throne. After the lack of resistence it was only a matter of time until the chaos forces broke through. When Abbadon took his first step into the golden throne however he got quite a surprise. In front of him stood all of the loyalist primarchs. THe emperor then reveals himself and explains the artefact brough to the golden throne was a book from the black library that could return the health and even life of a person if a body part remained. It then became clear why the gaining of body parts of the fallen primarchs was so important to the emperor. He also explained that upon the creation of the empire he sent his to most loyal primarchs 2 and 11(Rubinek) far away to protect the book only to return when he called them back.( 2 turned to chaos so rubinek killed him) This was all part of his contingensy plan. Devoted to chaos because of self preservation rather than loyalty Magbus realises the error of his ways and attacks Abbadon, he is killed. Fighting breaks out with primarch against primarch, Abbadon against the Emperor. Yarrick fights the leaderless CSM away from the primarch battles. Epic battle scenethe outnumbered daemon primarchs are quickly defeated with their loyalist counterparts suffering no lasting damage. Emperor kills Abbadon but suffers greivious wounds in doing so. The book is brought to him an he says that above all else he valued loyalty from his sons(primarchs and to a lesser degree soldiers of the imperium) and must reward it justly. He explains that the magic of the book can only be used once more and instead of healing himslef he ressurects Magnus for his act of loyalty in the end and forgives him for turning to chaos. He says goodbye to his sons and asks them not to cover up hid death and he dies. The End


----------



## thomas2

The simple fact is that the movie shouldn't touch any thing known. Every chapter, legion, group of Eldar pirates, ork tribe, regiment, splinter fleet etc should be brand new for the movie. And no named characters either. Everyone has their own opinions on what different things (say Primarches or the Emperor) look like, and these shouldn't have the sort of one official source a movie would be. It shouldn't think about touching any important or established events/locations because it would be close enough to GW fluff and people opinions to avoid ruining it. It should be set on a planet made up specifically for it, with a unknown chapter and/or regiment battling aliens/traitors. Think about DoW, it was set on a new planet, never suggested any great importance, little known/new Space Marine chapter and it worked brilliantly from that prospective. How would you feel if GW forced a particular view upon you? The film would do just that, so you might as well force our view on something we had no view on.


----------



## Red Orc

But, by that logic, the Lord of the Rings movies should never have been made, for instance.

They'd still be forcing us into a single vision of what an Ork looked like, or a bolter, or a dropship... just like bloody Games Workshop do with their imagination-murdering models... :wink:

What would a 40k movie be 'for'? Is it to further exploit the (small) market? Or is it to expand the market? If it's the latter, it really doesn't matter, does it? _We'll_ go and see it whatever, just because it's 40k movie; the _general public_ will go and see it because it's got Bruce Willis in or was directed by Steven Spielberg ('Saving Brother Riganus', anyone?). In that case, it's easier to do Gaunt's Ghosts, or Eisenhorn, or something, because it's already been written.

:my two cents cyclops:


----------



## Icarus

I'd prefer the Heresy. But the film would have to mix all the timelines, so yeah, the first film would end up being a background film. 

Mind you, other films have been like that, a la Harry Potter.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

Whatever story was chosen, Holywood would destroy it. Red Orc's right though we'd all go and watch then bitch about it after. The problem being Holywood likes a happy ending and 40k can in no way offer that without taking the story beyond 40k. The only story Holywood would touch would be the re-awakening of the Emperor and him kicking all the evil aliens out of the galaxy. He'd also have to team up with the Eldar and Tau because they seem like good guys.
Of course you would have to have the big moral angle as well, maybe the Emperor will decide to make peace with the galaxy and invite the Necrons round for talks over a nice cuppa.
The 40k universe is too nihilistic for Holywood, to do 40k justice it would have to be an underground movie, meaning shit budget and because of the violence and sheer darkness of the setting it would be the first action flick to get an R18 rating.


----------



## Red Orc

normtheunsavoury said:


> ... because of the violence and sheer darkness of the setting it would be the first action flick to get an R18 rating.


Damn straight. And if it's R18, it had better have _loads_ of graphic sex, or what's the point?

Hmmm, xenos porn. Now _there_'s an idea...

:twisted cyclops:


----------



## Icarus

That's a sick idea...I like it.


----------



## Maggard

it occurs to me to point out that some german kids made their own 40k movie, looked pretty sweet for what was essentially a home made deal. only problem was some copyright laws which meant GW couldn't let them release it without giving up the rights to 40k, which clearly they weren't about to do in a hurry, don't remember the name... anyone else know it?


----------



## Dirge Eterna

Red Orc said:


> Damn straight. And if it's R18, it had better have _loads_ of graphic sex, or what's the point?
> 
> Hmmm, xenos porn. Now _there_'s an idea...
> 
> :twisted cyclops:


 
I smell a Slaaneshi plot coming along....

-Dirge


----------



## normtheunsavoury

What's more likely is some holywood bigwig will get his hands on it and pass it to George Lucas or Steven Spielberg. Cue predictable weak plot line, predictable annoying side kick and predictable legal battle with Peter Jackson over the use of the word Ork.
Oh and all the film reviewers in the Guardian saying how **** erotic the whole thing is and how in the present climate a war film is inappropriate.


----------



## PieMan

*Tyranids*

there should be loads of tyranids. battle for maccragge or something similar. and a gruesome massacre of an entire planet. oceans of blood absorbed by the hive fleet. or an eldar version of brokeback mountain.


----------



## Ryan El'Jonson

chromedog said:


> It needs to have James Woods, Michael Ironside, Chris Walken AND Ron Perlman in it.
> Regardless of their roles. All of them are made from sheer awesome. Besides, RP would make cool 'radical' inquisitor (horns, tail, long coat, and red powerfist )


Reading all of the suggestions of having Arny, diesel Van, Johny Depp, Bruce Willis or Russell Crowe, I was beginning to lose the will to live. Then I caught this post and decided to look these guys up on IMDB. Each one I recognised and I smiled wryly. Excellent choices :good:

To get the best of both worlds (real life and CGI) it would need to be from the point of view of ordinary guardsmen. A team of veterans. Humans with human emotions, concerns and fears etc. Marines couldn't be done as you just couldn't sympathize with them. Eisenhorn would make the best film for a pre written story, but you wouldn't get the full 40k battlefield feel.

A few rules
-No famous actors, or at least no type-cast ones.
-No famous plot lines- Definately no Horus Heresy. This one should be left to the imagination.
-Don't overdo it with the alien 'fantasy' feel.
-Don't overdo the Astartes. 

The Antagonists
Chaos would be the enemy, more specifically cultists. No other aliens make an appearence, but should be mentioned in passing from time to time without an explanation of what they are. It was done in Star Wars "Scruffy looking, nerf herder"??

At the start we should see a Star Wars type written intro, something like that found on the inside of the Black Library novels. Have it read by someone with a real powerful voice for effect so we get a good start on the story. The whole feel of the time should be explained in the course of the film, nothing more needs to be said of Horus Heresy.

Faith should be a big part with a real sense of 'divine intervention' at some point. Maybe a crazy string of luck at an opportune moment, or a shining light that silhouettes a leader and renews the faith of his men in him leading to a victory where all hope was lost. 

Comraderie among the guard should always be strong. Humour should be a big part of it, with a good Commisar scene. The typical bad guy in training who's life you save on the battlefield later would be ok.

An epic final scene opening scene.
I'm currently reading "The Armour of Contempt" and that first battle scene would be perfect. I'm talking Saving Private Ryan. Death, prolonged and sustained misery. Really make the viewer feel uncomfortable. Explosions, mud, gore the works. Imperial Titans should make a show, really hit home the state of warfare in the 41st millenia. When the battle is over, the enemy are broken women and children, their bodies corrupt and deformed. Really serve up the chaos influence.

At the end of the film, the unit our heroes are part of should become hopelessly outnumbered, outgunned and resigned to defeat. Maybe Chaos Marines make an appearence? Our boys don't give up though, they carry the fight to their enemies in a glorious finale, and just before they are all killed, a drop lands amidst them. Followed by more and more. THEN the marines turn up and we see them get to work. No shitty Loken whining about the cosmos and conscience, just pure Astartes doing the killy and saving the day. now the effects go mad. we see Terminators weilding lighting claws, powerfists smashing cultists and chaos marines apart, and of course the Assult Cannon doing its thing. Our boys get a nod from the marine leader who then vanishes via teleport along with the rest of the marines. The battlefield is clear save for the mutilated remains of thousands of chaos cultists and our boys move on to catch up with th rest of the battle- THE END.
Hollywood gets its happy ending and i go home with the boner :biggrin:

The key would be to not overdo the 'fantasy' element of it. KEEP IT 'HUMAN'. Anyone that watches Battlestar Galactica will know what a difference this makes in a Sci-Fi show. Too often it is forgotten and the technology and monsters takes over. Anyone that doesn't watch Battlestar Galactica, get off your arse and bloody well do so :ireful2:


----------



## Sabbath13

*Pro Wrestlers as Actors - An Idea*

Hey guys - new member here....this is actually a subject I have thought about for years. I have read the thread and think I agree with Ryan El'Jonson the most - While tons of SMs blasting away would be awesome, you have to have the human side in as well, or hollywood wouldn't touch it. Any of the Gaunt novels would be great in this aspect. Some of the Calpurnia novels could work too. No big name actors, I agree with all of you on that, but Christopher Walken MUST be in it! 

But, I had my way, it would be the Horus series all the way. You would have to cut a bit out, just like LotR movies, but the scope and scale would be off the charts and make LotRs look like a Saturday morning cartoon! My thoughts were to use lesser name guys with bulk and talent in acting: professional wrestlers! The whole time reading the first three Horus books I thought of Loken as HHH (has a movie in the works), Kane as Mortarion, could also work as Horus (and has a movie already, and another in the works), Undertaker could pull off almost anyone, Fulgrim would be Jason Isaacs, he wouldn't make a bad Abbadon either (Draco Malfoys Dad from HP movies), Jon Rys-Davies (I know I spelled that wrong) as Vulkan. 

Anyways, a start...........


----------



## delta555

this would be awsome heresy has a strong story that if changed by hollywood will be ruined which is why i think they should do something a bit more random like i have my gaurd completely random no intentional conection to any other legions they should have it like that and end it with something hug like being redployed to armaggedon to get us anticipating the action 

I would actually like Lucas to have it yes the newer starwars were not as good but he can put it together just for this it would need more action like lord of the rings but a lot more blood

and you who put xeno sex that is just nasty... hilarious... but nasty


----------



## dirty-dog-

i reckon tau against emporium, with a bit of ordo malleus


----------



## normtheunsavoury

delta555 said:


> I would actually like Lucas to have it yes the newer starwars were not as good but he can put it together just for this it would need more action like lord of the rings but a lot more blood
> 
> and you who put xeno sex that is just nasty... hilarious... but nasty


Lucas would completely destroy 40k, the problem being that there are NO good guys in the 41st milenium. The SM's are nazi's, the IG are psychotic gang scum cannon fodder and the Inquisition are, well.... the Inquisition!
Could you honestly see George Lucas doing dark, nihilistic and brutal?
And as for the WWE "superstars" being in it, now thats even more wrong than Xeno porn. I do not ever want to see a Primarch "layeth the smackdown", doing the pedigree or even dropping a tombstone.
Although watching HHH getting his brains blown out would be hilarious!
Even i would have to agree with the guardian writers!


----------



## magician847

a few things I want to see:

A librarian making a traitor-psyckers head expload with a click of his fingers,
The result of an IG being smashed in the face with a thunder hammer,
A nid spittin g acid over some guardsmen who are enjoying thier cuppas,
and finally, a thunderhawk gunship arrives to bring in spacemarines and lands on a few guardsman with a pleasant splat.

lol

Magician847


----------



## Ryan El'Jonson

I think the biggest problem we have has been touch upon here. 40k has no good guys. People just don't seem to be able to grasp this as a rule. The 'leader' of mankind is a broken corpse that devours the souls of thousands of warp touched freaks every day. Not a great start for Hollywood really is it?

As for wrestlers as marines... If you think a wrestler looks like a Space Marine, you need to go back and do some reading. These guys are horribly malformed. Massively built, they have fingers the size of truncheons and a solid rib cage the size of a digger bucket. Their faces would be abhorrent to you or I, huge slab-like jaws a foot across with inky little eyes set back behind a grotesquely huge brow, like a fighting dog. They stand at over 8 feet and their skin would be a sickly, pasty white, almost translucent colour from having never faced the sun (a star). Then there's the weight. I'm a tad under six feet and a fairly beefy 15 stone (210lbs or 95.5kgs). If I had the build of an Astartes, I would be pushing WELL OVER 20 stone of lean ripped muscle. Now imagine me at this build but 2 feet taller. That's near 48 stones (663lbs or 302kgs). Take an exceptionally big one and he could be pushing on half a tonne (1100lbs 500kgs).

We aren't talking some greasy skinned, long haired fairy wearing a pair of speedos and knee high boots. These guys are absolute monsters. You would need to use CGI to portray them, and wearing a suit of power armour would be the best and easiest way to do it accurately.


----------



## Lord Ornlu

There are no good guys in 40k
Only those who fight for survival and those fighting to kill all life.
But a film can show a battle between imperial guard and tyrranids for example or eldar vs necrons.
I think that's the only way anyone other than us will sit to watch a film about 40k

Lucas is not the best option for a film like this. I would like to see the film produced by New Line Cinema and directed by Peter Jackson. They made the Lord Of The Rings right?


----------



## anarchyfever

dropsite massacre, seeing 1000+ droppods raining down would be cool, but not for the animators


----------



## LoreMaster

Ryan El'Jonson said:


> As for wrestlers as marines... If you think a wrestler looks like a Space Marine, you need to go back and do some reading. These guys are horribly malformed. Massively built, they have fingers the size of truncheons and a solid rib cage the size of a digger bucket. Their faces would be abhorrent to you or I, huge slab-like jaws a foot across with inky little eyes set back behind a grotesquely huge brow, like a fighting dog. They stand at over 8 feet and their skin would be a sickly, pasty white, almost translucent colour from having never faced the sun (a star).


Agreed with the whole not having wrestlers as space marines. But you could still use people as marines with the right effects especially with all the stuff they can do these days. I cant say i've ever seen a space marine looking like that on models or pictures, their faces are all relatively normal looking (for huge giant muscle slabs of course) and if anything they'll have the best tans ever with all the suns they have encountered so you wouldnt have to worry about big pasty white ugly guys throughout the film :mrgreen: 

Space marines are definitely a must have for any 40k film, even if they will be almost certainly Ultramarines, GW's ever favourite poster boys *sighs*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Alternatively rather than making a film you could just have an MTV series "Pimp My Rhino" Have some Iron Hands marines with a workshop, of course you'd have to throw some Sisters of Battle in for the eye candy of the masses :laugh:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

if there were to be a 40k movie it should be set in the time of the horus heresy. that way the line between the good and bad guys is a little easier to see. plus i want to see the primarchs kill people


----------



## delta555

the reason i put lucas was not for a stupid happy ending be he has sci fi experience and as for new line with peter jackson that would not be to bad but like they said who in hollywood would do this and like i say new line would need more blood than lotr has.
Plus if it had one big name more would watch it


----------



## 1flip1

It has to be of armegedon or the beginning of armagedon like a small ork attack os reported and imperial guard are sent to stop them but fail then the orks get futher and futher into the imperium which leads to armagedon. Also i think it should be 3d like final fantasy ive drempt about the movie in my head lol


----------



## 1flip1

orks vs ig the movie starts with ig setting up in a linein a settlement getting ready for a reported ork invasian then the orks show up and the ig relise the situation there in and call for reinforcments of a spacemarine company maby something smaller and the spacemarines drop pod in behind then and try to stop them. at the beginning the song by metallica for whom the bell tolls is playing. but this is just my idea lolk:


----------



## Maggard

I think Jackson'd be good actually cos for once it would actually be cool for the film to be insanely long (so long as he used the time explaining everything to the new comers but not to the point it bored veteran fans) where as lucas just rambles off 2 hours worth of crap


----------



## cheaz

i say that tau should defend their homeworld agianst orcs


----------



## rgw

i want cloverfield-esque trailers where i see human forces fighting an unknown enemy, perhaps some static video transmission for about 50-100 seconds that looks cool but you're not sure what it is.

then in the transmission you'll see something that makes you think for half a second this is a trailer for a 40k movie, but you say, "nawwww it cant happen".

Then it needs to say "Coming this Summer, There is only War"

and all the fan-boys will wet themselves


----------



## carpediem833

*hehehe*

Samuel L Jackson as a Chaplain spouting holy litany like Jules in Pulp Fiction.

_"The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the xeno and the tyranny of heretical men. Blessed is he, who in the name of the Emperor, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Emperor when I lay my Marines upon thee!"_


----------



## DarkBadger

I think the beowulf approach would work for effects, that way anyone can look bigger and younger. As for story the heresy would be great but needs about ten 3 hr films to do it justice. I'd like something that all the fans would get but not alienate the casual.

So how about a guard regiment sucked into a fight with Alpha Legion by the Eldar as they need someone to do some killing and dying for them, and as guard are getting beat the Legion of the Damned save the day and vanish not saying a word, all Chaos and Eldar get a beating.


----------



## Boss 171

thing is that they cant make a movie, because workshop wont do it unless the director signs over 100% of the rights


----------



## IronSnake9

what happens if a derector signs 100% of the rights. does that mean he dosent get paid?


----------



## Ryan El'Jonson

rgw said:


> i want cloverfield-esque trailers where i see human forces fighting an unknown enemy, perhaps some static video transmission for about 50-100 seconds that looks cool but you're not sure what it is.
> 
> then in the transmission you'll see something that makes you think for half a second this is a trailer for a 40k movie, but you say, "nawwww it cant happen".
> 
> Then it needs to say "Coming this Summer, There is only War"
> 
> *and all the fan-boys will wet themselves*


 
I think I just did  Maybe from the point of view of a video feed that has fallen to the ground and only catching a snippet of the action. Lots of guns going of, shouts screams and then silence and a hooved foot lands in front of the camera and then moves on...

It would hit you the same as when Chromarty slaughtered the S.W.A.T. team in the last Terminator chronicles episode. Cheap on the wallet, but far more effective in the end.

Right on the money, that would be awesome. When the keeper of secrets turned up in the last gaunts ghost book, I have shivvers running down my spine. The whole story of Dalin's first battle experience would make great viewing to really set the scene of the 40k universe.







Keep all of that shit heavy "youtube" metal music out of it though eh...


----------



## omergideon

The trailer idea sounds like the perfect thing for a 40K film. It is just enough to get people interested without giving away plot. The scenes don't even need to show up in the film if done right.

As for the film, I think that Necropolis would likely be the best book. The story has enough to fill the time without relying purely on "bang bang" special effects. The themes of the story and the interpersonal relations would be a hook for normal people to follow as most people would be familiar with them. And for newcomers the film has to focus on the IG simply because they are humans. Anyone can relate to them.

Thinking about it the only way I can see a successfully done 40K is to do it Band of Brothers style. You could follow the IG, whether the Ghosts or some other regiment, and follow them from boot camp and indoctrination (thereby letting people learn about 40K and what is going on) to the first major campaign. Different eps could introduce little bits of the background, but someone would need to be on hand to prevent the fan boys from making them reference everything and every race available. Sorry but it would never work for a film or series no matter how much we want to see them. While the sight of a space marine/chaos biker duel would be awesome it isn't needed. And shoehorning a Tau advance into a Chaos, IOM and/or ork battle would only hurt the story

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Kasrkin 2*6

magician847 said:


> a few things I want to see:
> 
> A librarian making a traitor-psyckers head expload with a click of his fingers,
> The result of an IG being smashed in the face with a thunder hammer,
> A nid spittin g acid over some guardsmen who are enjoying thier cuppas,
> and finally, a thunderhawk gunship arrives to bring in spacemarines and lands on a few guardsman with a pleasant splat.
> 
> lol
> 
> Magician847



Dont mess with the men who are holding the Imperium on thier backs! Your Marines are too thinly spread to help everyone. I know that mho is probbably going to be ignored, but i think that, to show the reality on how thinly spread the Marines are, there should be little to no Adeptus Astartes.


----------



## MartintheRed

A warhammer movie should be humanities finest warriors the space marines along with the true face of humanity the imperial guard as they try to stop and ork waaaarg from annihilating a world:angel:


----------



## commissar gaunt

I agree with few to no Space marines. the power armour would end up looking tacky and even if it was done with CGI pretty unbelieveable.

First 40k movie should be a small number of hardened Imperial guardsmen sent behind chaos cultist army lines to do a mission of great importence to the survival of a planet.

Main problem- intro would have to be amazingly clever, it can't tell you the story so far (history lesson style) but it has to make you understand what the 40k universe is all about.


----------



## Anphicar

What would I want to see in a Warhammer 40k movie?

Lots _and lots _of Slaaneshi pleasure girls.


----------



## Captain Galus

what about that pic _isn't_ totally Fulgrim?!

unless they made an all-Imperial Guard movie, i think CGI would be the only way to go


----------



## Ryan El'Jonson

Glad to see more of the imperial guard only view. I think a good hour or so of Imperial Guard in training or minor missions would be good. So much so that a viewer wouldn't even be aware of the enemies to come. Imagine a Commisar portrayed as a real evil [email protected]@rd for the whole of training, possibly even shooting and whipping people etc. Then when they all finally come face to face with a hulking daemon, everyone around him running or cowering in terror, he just stands up, almost nonchalant, and orders a steady stream of fire into it. A full on cheer in the cinema for the nutter!

An important part of the whole story should show why the Imperium is so strict and mean. Guardsmen falling to corruption here and there occasionally etc.

Real gritty human warfare like saving Private Ryan on a bigger scale.


----------



## Grand Master Belial

Why do sense a 40K-style 'Full Metal Jacket' coming on? Though I guess the Gaunt's Ghost story would have a very captivating opening, an inspection gone horribly wrong.


----------



## Unknown Primarch

gaunts ghost would be good but the movie would have to have primarchs in it. 
i think GW have these absolute awesome characters that could be so iconic for a movie franchise and in-game they arent even around. 
primarchs would be like having 20 darth vaders in a movie and having the emperor, malacador, eldrad, chaos gods would make it a smash hit even for none warhammer fans. look how the public went crazy for LOTR and if the movies were done that everything on screen blew the audiences mind then it could create a massive blockbuster series like something never seen before. even if it wasnt a live movie a cgi would still be great. the dawn of war intro was a quality bit of film and imagine a whole series like that then it would be good. probably it would be better in cgi as the detail could do 40k universe justice but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Duke Vorian

If they do a movie for Warhammer 40K, hell anything Games Workshop related, it *MUST* be on the Horus Heresy.

Commit each book to its own movie and do it well with possibly a couple big name actors/actress but mainly a bunch of no names that fit the role and a director who is willing to work with GW and not go his own way. I'm kind of tempted to say Ridley Scott....

But more importantly why this should be and why it can only work this way is for every new comer to see where everything is beginning. For people who would only logically then get inovled in Warhammer 40K because of this five part movie excitment, they would be able to see and know how the Imperium has gotten to the point its at. 

As for all CG or not I don't know....maybe have Zack Snyder do his part CG part real life thing or maybe have them both direct. 

Any other idea is crap and would be a waste.....no offense. 

I'm steping off my soap box now....


----------



## rokar4life

I think that there should be like four movie all of which should have the tyranids being the main enemy thats just kind of there at different parts and they talk about alot. The first should be the orcs realizing that if they all got together they would actually have a chance to fight the tyranids so the figure out how to get to them somehow and at the end they killed what they thought was all of them, but then there's like 1000 orcs, maybe, and the sound stops and they look over and like 300 carnifexes drop and it blacks out.


----------



## rokar4life

First 40k movie should be a small number of hardened Imperial guardsmen sent behind[U said:


> chaos cultist army[/U] lines to do a mission of great importence to the survival of a planet.


Ya that would be cool to except they would have to die at the end or it would be they same as 100 other movies


----------



## primarchXI

how kool would it be if shaun conery was cast as the good guy/ bad guy inquisitor


----------



## knives4555

it should have absolutely NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! famous actors

and should be done much with the look of The Dark Knight Mixed with the darkness of 300

and the story and lines have to be well written no action movie crap

Definatly either Marines v Tyranids with a Truely EPIC feel

or Marines v chaos v orks v eldar v tau with good actors no cheese no humanized orks good script and good plot

Once againt a massive look and feel to get that epicness

But id hate almost any adaptation that would ruin this kind of movie

as it could easily be the best star epic ever made if it was done right


Like 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 times better than starwars


----------



## Col. Schafer

Bah! nothing, not even a theoreticaly perfect 40k movie, can top star treck!


----------



## Angel of Retribution

Heh heh Star Trek! Sucky! They should do it on the HH, start from the age of strife, a talk over intro. It would also probably be best to do it all in cgi but it should be dark and tell the whole story from an unbiased and truthful view...


----------



## Zorenthewise

I think the best suggestion so far has been the guardmen elites behind enemy lines. Either that or a Gaunt's Ghosts story. Their homeworld being destroyed by daemons would certainly give audiences a clue as to the general feel of the 40k universe.

Frankly, though, Hollywood has no chance of representing 40k properly. 40k is not a story of Good vs. Evil, but Order vs. Chaos. Conan the Barbarian was supposed to be like this as well, save the fact Conan was an agent of Chaos in a world with tyrannical, orderly leaders. We all see what Hollywood did with that. The complex concept of evil not having a clear side is ungraspable by the American Movie Industry.


----------



## Angel of Retribution

Yeah hollywood has a difinitive feel for the ****-erotic...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Having watched the trailer for Dawn Of War II, I think something in CGI would be the most realistic option. Even if it was live action, any horde of orks/tyranids or large battle scene would be CGI anyway. The Final Fantasy film, whilst a crap story, proved it could work. It'd be a hell of a lot cheaper as well.


----------



## xerhos

The best movie would be of horus heresy i think. And even better if one movie for every single book that would be really great but i somehow dont see it happening. Oh and it would be even better if it was made like the intro in dawn of war 2 not with real actors would hate to see Chuck norris as the Emperor(all hail Chuck norris)


----------



## Unknown Primarch

yeah i am of the same opinion after watch DoW2 intro. it is probably the best way of portraying the marines as you wouldnt want a load of wwe wrestlers doing their signiture moves on some orks or CSMs. we want a bloodbath not a cheesefest!


----------



## Casual_T

OMFG Chuck Norris was only mentioned *TWICE!!!!!!*
But seriously, it would have to be CG. No exceptions. I would like to see the heresy but that wouldnt work. I like the guy who talked about the IG warring with cultists and then getting their asses kicked then space marines pod in kick ass then disappear. Very little explaining the marines.


----------



## AzraelJahannam

Deffineatly going to side with the idea of the Imperial Guard starring, and marines having just a little movie time at the end. If that was the case the guardsmen could be live actors, with pretty much everything else CGI'd. If chuck norris appeared he would be an ugly little cultist who gets shot in the face and killed by a laspistol, he is a pussy compared to the 40k universe. The guardsmen actors would all have to be no-names. if one famous actor had to show it would be an Imperial Battleship Admiral played by Sean Connery (Hunt for Red October anyone?). There would deffineatly have to be a heavy nihilistic feel, with the stark demonstration of no good or evil. The Guardsmen have to really act like the Xenophobic, close-minded Nazis we love so much. Lots of crazy daemon shit and cultists. Who wouldn't love to see an Imperial guardsman seduced in battle by a daemonette before she impales him?(the 'old' model versions, not the shitty rocker **** new ones). Or a bloodletter tear a guardsman in half over his head drinking the blood as it falls from the still screaming guardsman's torso?


----------



## Camaris

If there is one man with a face and a voice to play a veteran space marine it has to be Jeremy Irons (Kingdom of Heaven anyone?).

PS: Screw Chuck Norris.


----------



## NoiseMarine

lol seriously i thought Jez told us the next person who mentioned chuck would get slapped with a ban or something!!! i have to say i agree with him chuck noris has seriously started to piss me off thats been overused and was cool like a year ago he should be buried with.... i cant think of anything bad enuf to compare him to


----------



## Scytherayne

List of people that NEED to be in the Warhammer 40k movie (where-ever it is).

1. Sean Connery (The somewhat pudgy Imperial Fleet Commander)
2. Jeremy Irons (Either a Commisaar or a veteran Guardsman)
3. Paul Gross ( The man just SCREAMS Krieg Death Korps)

And, GWS could run a contest or something and the prizes would be an extras part to be the random guardsman that get killed and/or sacrificed to the chaos gods :biggrin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I'd go with Jeremy Irons, but as the leader of a chaos cult. He'd make an excellent bad guy.
Monica Bellucci would make a damn sexy Inquisitor (anyone seen Brotherhood of the Wolf?), and Bruce Willis as an embittered IG commander.


----------



## theoncomingstorm

i'd LOVE to see a lord of the rings type of length 40k film about the heresy and the death of the one and only sangrinius, do a small bit at the start of the film about how the emperor came to be and the baby primarchs getting spread about


----------



## vorbis

STEPHAN FRY for no good reason other than i love him way to much for a heterosexual guy although maybe could see him as the more benevolant side of the inquesition (think woman cain novels)


----------



## vorbis

first of all i think it should be set in "currant times" as to ideas for the movie i think imp guard against chaos if you could get the writers who did dark knight (seriously go watch that) with them struggeling hard all the way through then at end space marines turning up causing massive collatoral damage getting all the glory and the guard still worshippin them and getting shipped off to another war almost imidiatly

and this just coz its in my head right now

reasons for and against who imp should be facing

chaos

for, if done well could be an amazing bit of cinima plus loads of scope for some really good moments as have been mentioned before

against, sssssssssssooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo easy to mess up

nids

for, they are amazing and great and wonderful and can do nervy terror and omg there are loads of them coming to kill us terror 

against might make it to easy goodys v baddys movie or to much like any sci fi film with aliens in it from the last 25 years

crons

for could introduce new fluff so would be extra exciting plus really good allegory for really how hopeless the ig cause is but they still fight on

against terminator2 need i say more

orcs

for, they are fun and could be a good introduction to non warhammer playing people everyone knows what a big green brute is all about but could be GW chance to shine and make a diff film that would really stand out plus imagine a cinima speaker turned up to 11 WARGH heehee

against orc might turn out to be over silly (in fact im really scared that they next to go and thats why nids were let lose as a way of writing them out) and hard to include them and keep it dark and serious enough also way to many opourtunitys or the film to turn into the cheesefest you dont want,

tau

for THE HUMANS COULD BE THE BAD GUYS ID LOVE THAT FOR ONCE could really show how there is no good side in this universe as both commanders screw up or take wrong choices (shelling own troops, sending forces into an area jsut to see if there is a trap there stabing in the back both things both sides woud do) and focus on the ground level troops real war is hell film

against i aint got nuffin apart from not the kind of film you would ever get the money to make you could even include (my hero) stephan fry as the shadowy inquistor making sure IG dont realise that their commanders care less about their lifes than the enemy

ive missed someone out i know it wil come back later

wow this is the longest post ive ever done, didnt expect that

p.s love your idea ryan'eljonson except he couldnt soften up afterwards maybe after shooting demon shoots one of them who ran away at sight of it

p.s.s i love chuck norris as much as anyone but would love it even more if he was the only big name in it every one expects him to be the big hero and all the press release makes it seem like he will be acts like it in opening scene and gets killed really quickly trying to do something heroic and the film just rolls on not even noticing it just to show this is 40k and its badass


----------



## phatmatt1991

i think it should be about the years leading up to the emperor and eventually him beig raralysed and placed one his throne


----------



## Nato13

sea dragons said:


> if they make a movie its gota be the heresy. split it into about 5 films sweet.


i agree, man that would be awesome:biggrin:


----------



## imntdead

I think the idea of some Imperial Guardsmen of some no name unit, on some no name planet, sitting in a trench smoking and cracking jokes about space marines, xeno's, cultist, the commissar's wife or the new hot medic in 4th Company, while pulling pranks on one another would be my kind of movie.You can throw in the occasional battle or two;but basically its Clerks meets Imperial Guard.Then maybe you could end the movie with the planet being destroyed by the Planet Killer who knows.


----------



## Iraqiel

I personally think that from the fiction such as that of the HH series, space marines aren't human enough to make a film of. They are basically %100 devoted to war, the only exceptions being the word bearers - missionaries and the Alpha legion - spies. There are no female space marines, and space marines don't seem to feel the urge to procreate as humans do. Also, they don't fear. Not really movie stuff. I think that they should be in it, but the main character at least should be a guardsman.

And I don't even like the guard...


----------



## Abomination

Space Marines, preferably the Ultramarines while still a legion with the greatest primach of them all, RG.


----------



## Haraldrr

Id want it to be like to opening video to DoW, not real people , but realistic!


----------



## KellysGrenadier

I'm sorry, but does anyone else get the mental picture of a Hollywood super-star enthusiastically screaming 'FOR THE EMPEROR!!!' utterly ridiculous?


----------



## thomas2

Ryan El'Jonson said:


> Glad to see more of the imperial guard only view. I think a good hour or so of Imperial Guard in training or minor missions would be good. So much so that a viewer wouldn't even be aware of the enemies to come. Imagine a Commisar portrayed as a real evil [email protected]@rd for the whole of training, possibly even shooting and whipping people etc. Then when they all finally come face to face with a hulking daemon, everyone around him running or cowering in terror, he just stands up, almost nonchalant, and orders a steady stream of fire into it. A full on cheer in the cinema for the nutter!
> 
> An important part of the whole story should show why the Imperium is so strict and mean. Guardsmen falling to corruption here and there occasionally etc.
> 
> Real gritty human warfare like saving Private Ryan on a bigger scale.


Near perfect. k:

The main characters MUST lead a second wave into battle, seeing the first getting slaughtered and running the Commisar makes a few executions, and a human wave smashes into the Chaos forces, lasguns, bayonets and faith breaking the traitor lines. A massive daemon, giant spawn, lesser daemon prince or just a bigger normal daemon smashes into the line, ripping men apart. Then the Commisar calmly bursts it's head into bits with his power-fist.

Mass penal legions charge, clearing mass minefields allowing the mighty armoured divisions of the guard rumble forward and crush the heritics under their tracks. Valkies and Maurauders stream overhead, dropping bombs and troops straight into the front line.

Then a greater daemon leads a Chaos counter attack. Thousands of powerful daemons slaughter all, finishing the last of their failing traitors before finding the enemy. The Commisar matyrs himself, detonating the unspent ammunition of a Leman wiping so much daemonic filth. But they still come.

In the end all seems lost, then the astartes turn up. I'm thinking very small numbers of a minor chapter, around a battle company. Nevertheless this is enough to restore the guards morale, and gives them a breather to regroup.

With the Astartes by their sides, recovered weapons in their hands and a prayer to the Emperor for delivering His Angels to their aid the great purge begins...

As you can see I've thought a lot about the massive final battle.


----------



## Gambit14

Personally I would love to see a Horus Heresy movie, done to be extremely dark and eerie, and then Maybe the 2nd battle for armaggedon where Tycho gets his face ruined, or make it a trilogy about the armaggedon battles and end with tycho's death


----------



## geza55

I fink dat it's gota be Armagedum, lots of orks, lots of umies, an lots of beaky boyz. Den a big climactick finishing fight, yarik VS Ghazghkull. Den u can av a sequil ov da second war, den make it a trilogy wiff da third one! Bwa ha ha!


----------



## blackmane264

i wouldnt mind angelina jolie as the sisters of battle general


----------



## blackmane264

lol man that would be awsome


----------



## blackmane264

i wouldnt mind dat


----------



## Luciferi

IronSnake9 said:


> Ok then But one more Q:
> 
> 
> Which actor would play the Emperor????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Chuck Norris.

Anyone else would be heresy.


----------



## NoiseMarine

Luciferi said:


> Chuck Norris.
> 
> Anyone else would be heresy.


I thought Chuck Noris was dead on this forum? :good: thats a good thing k:


----------



## Wolf Lord Dan

Pre Heresy and Morgan Freeman as the Emperor. Tom Cruise as Horus... and hmm... God I'm an idiot.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo

Sean Connery as an Imperial Battleship admiral
Samuel Jackson as an Inquisitor
if any of the hot hollywood female actors were to make an appearence, it would have to be an iquisitor or assistant to one (if she were to be a sister of battle, she would get CGI'd to biggness, thu skilling her hottness)\

of course, that is if hollywood actoros were to be used at all.

imho best situation would be Frank Miller (300) directing, as no other director has the kahones to show all of the blood, gore, and violence necesarry for a good 40k movie.

no existing fluff touchd in the movie/series. it should be the whole new planet, new legion/regiment/carde/whatever else.

background covered in short films before other movies expected to have a big turnout with the right demographic for possible veiwers (also available online)

the cloverfeild style preveiw would work.

IG v. Chaos (not CSM) would be best for joe-average's benefit.

like Ryan'El Johnson suggested, SM and CSM have an epic clash at the end.

to avoid the SM's arrival seeming like a plot-saver/cop out, have the Inquisitor send a message to any nearby Astares units, have it be an aside, something the main character/commisair sees accidentally when going to talk to him about something.

sequals could tie in other xeno races in sequals to keep all fanboys happy.

yes, some existing books would kick ass... but has an adaptation ever REALLY stood up to the book, isnt it always better in your minds eye? do you really want to leave the theater saying "it was good, but the book was better"... or do you want to walk out of the theater with that shit-eating, ear-to-ear OMFG L33T!!!!!!!! grin on your face, that look you normally can only get from somthing that completely shatters your mind?


----------



## normtheunsavoury

Dessel_Ordo said:


> imho best situation would be Frank Miller (300) directing, as no other director has the kahones to show all of the blood, gore, and violence necesarry for a good 40k movie.


Not that I want to be a nit-picker, that's Galahad's job (he's a professional!) but, Frank Miller, although listed as part of the directorial team for 300 was in reality little more than an advisor.
Please, don't get me wrong, Frank Miller is a hero of mine and he would make an excellent writer for a 40k film. Very few people would be able to capture the real sense of despair that a 40k film would require as well as the intense violence and brutality. But the directors seat IMHO rightly goes to Terry Gilliam. The two of them working as a team would be amazing and between them they would make a 40k film something that would change cinema forever but they both need to do what they do best and stick to what they know.


----------



## DarkBadger

How about Rynns World?

could be 2 films, first shows the power of marines, and C. Fists attack badlanding and fail, then snagrod attacks Rynn's world, and fist monastary gets wiped out by own missle, then they have desperate last stand and win.

Or

Eldar V IG, farseer dies from culexus assassin.

Or

Vandires reign of blood


----------



## Lolthirster

I would like to see Commander Shadowsun getting killed by everything in the known 40k universe


----------



## Johnny Genocide

I think the Heresy is the only way a 40k movie would go anywhere, it does have the most familiar storyline to the general media.

And they HAVE to get Samuel L Jackson as the Emperor.

"Why are there Motha ****in' Space Marines on my motha ****in' Battlebarge!!"


----------



## Dessel_Ordo

normtheunsavoury said:


> Not that I want to be a nit-picker, that's Galahad's job (he's a professional!) but, Frank Miller, although listed as part of the directorial team for 300 was in reality little more than an advisor.
> Please, don't get me wrong, Frank Miller is a hero of mine and he would make an excellent writer for a 40k film. Very few people would be able to capture the real sense of despair that a 40k film would require as well as the intense violence and brutality. But the directors seat IMHO rightly goes to Terry Gilliam. The two of them working as a team would be amazing and between them they would make a 40k film something that would change cinema forever but they both need to do what they do best and stick to what they know.


I agree with you heartilly, I just have these nightmares of some other director doing a bloodless 40k movie... HERESY! I TELL YOU HERESYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@Luciferi... lol, a brutha for an empera? nice... k::good:


----------



## Veritax

The current Dr. Who as a Commissar owning ork faces in the second Armageddon war. Supported by unknown actors . And Gene Simmons as the bad azz ork warboss .. 2 cents + 1


----------



## warmaster isaan

i think it should be based aroung either nurgle, slannesh, or a demon of the warp

would make it more intresting than if it were about sisters of battle cause chaos are the only good things that could make it into a movie.
or they could do it about the horus heresy/the (broken)golden throne at the end of the 41st mellenium and him being reborn.
then again it would be good if they made it about tyranids if it was gory and they went inside the hive ship thats the only thing that would be good in a movie!!


----------



## Ste

horus heresy would be an awesome series o movies


----------



## Red Geist

40k Movie:

45 minutes of a First-person view of an Ork Warboss shooting and killing anything in his path, ending with a Space Marine Drop Pod landing on top of him.


----------



## Dagoelius

*This concpet is so overdue...*

AS far as actors go I agree with the other commentors -get unknowns, save cost of film from overblown ego driven celebrity actors.. anyway the big question is would GW give it the green light...-assuming only one film (and a what a continuity headache it would be)-get the great writers graham McNeill and J.Soto to structure a working screenplay for a start,liason with the team over at EPIC for some Gears of War vibe then run it by James Cameron or possibly Ridley Scott see if its logistically possible-then to get the most development of all races, plus compress it into a watchable time frame AND make all fans happy, the WK40 universe needs to be done sort of like how Peter Jackson did the treatment to the LOTR books(which much like the WH40k in terms of timeline jumps around a hell of alot), in that you could show/develop the different races by switching between them throughout the film (tying in common battles,objectives,locations etc )till they all finally meet in a climatic battle on a certain planet, say a unlisted/classified/banned by the xenos exterminatus type of deal -why? 1)the eldar want it guard feverously,2) chaos have ancient history there and want to re discover it,3) the orks will be attracted their because of all the armies massing there(WWAAAARRR!) and the humble space marines are always one step behind trying to engage each race without quite knowing whats happening till the big battle....but all the while the goal/dark secret that chaos want and the eldars are protecting is the ancient mysterious race of Necrons lie dormant on the planet waiting to be awaken! finish the film with "to be continued"...if does well-2nd film is ready to be promoted....The main thing from the start is to Ban the following people from any involvement- Tom Cruise, J.J abrahams, j. Shamalan, Shae Le Bouf, Zak Efron, John Travolta, Sam Raimi,J.Bruckheimer, and your off to a good start. These people always turn great film ideas from fine wine into watered down cordial.
"for the emperor'


----------



## Unknown Soldier

I agree with Dagoelius above about the directors - Cameron or Scott would be great for this in terms of action. However, I wouldn't say no if Del Toro, Tarsem or even David Lynch gave it a crack - I think they'd all bring something to the table stylistically.

I also agree about the unknown IG unit behind enemy lines for the plot. Or failing that, go the Star Wars / Serenity (Firefly) route and feature a Rogue Trader crew experiencing the 40k universe, acting as a guide for the audience to all the weird and wonderful stuff that is going on.

Unfortunately, 40k isn't widely perceived by the general populace at large, so it would have to feature some named actors to insure 'bums on seats' on the opening weekend.


----------



## Searune

Space Marines, Imperial Guard, Chaos demons and Chaos Marines


----------



## DarknessWithin

Necrons!Necrons!Necrons! Necrons would be so cool, especialy with The Nightbringer and Monoliths 
Maybe they could make a movie about the book: The Nightbringer by Graham McNeill, or it could be a book about the battle of Magragge/Black Reach, that way if it was the battle of black reach and people liked it they might go out and get the boxed set. I still think they should have Necrons!
DarknessWithin


----------



## BlackTemplar93

yeah i'd like to see a fight between dark eldar and imperial guard, i mean NOBODY plays dark eldar anymore so it should be a cool comeback for those guys


----------



## DarknessWithin

BlackTemplar93 said:


> yeah i'd like to see a fight between dark eldar and imperial guard, i mean NOBODY plays dark eldar anymore so it should be a cool comeback for those guys


Im sorry to say this but *only* Moderatiors can type in red, sorry but you''l need to change it
DarknessWithin


----------



## Searune

The deciever put the deciever in


----------



## BlackTemplar93

oh sorry bout that how do i change the post???


----------



## BlackTemplar93

oh dont worry i got it:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Dalek

A movie must be EPIC! Perhaps Chaos turns out to be much stronger than everyone thought, and escapes the Warp. Or the Chaos Gods themselves could become strong enough to give themselves physical form...

Then the Tau, Imperial Guard and Space Marines join forces to fight them. Maybe the Emperor could stop being so lazy and fight too! Epic. Yay. 

In my version of such a film, Chaos would win without a doubt. But probably the Imperium would manage to defeat them and they return to the Warp, so the 40k universe can continue as normal.


----------



## Samir_Duran

an ending to such a Film?

Marine Chapelain or other commander salutes his soldiers, they've won against the eldar... Then a necron lord warps in and kills him suddenly. Thus we have a cliffhanger ^_^

And of course, there must be IG... i know that Marines have stronger firepower, but IG are more numerous and thus, there firepower is amazingly greater in numbers. An war-action film nowadays should start with baneblade entering the scene and then the firepower should rise even more ^_^


----------



## Jordo02

IF a movie was to be made I would just hope it would be CGI. Otherwise it would probably turn out like the very first street fighter movie.


----------



## Searune

Yeah true we as in All of this would not like that at all (Unless they pull real space marines out of thier asses)


----------



## MyI)arkness

I would like noise marines, dont care about anything else. Well maybe Sicarius too, but only if he wasnt there to kill noise marines.


----------



## BlackTemplar93

the BEST THING EVA would be an epic fight between chaos and imperium and when everything seems lost 4 the imperium suddenly theres a bfight,golden light and chaos marines/demons scream and run away and some explode and then theres a beam of light (from the sky)and this guy appears(by the way thats the emperor pre-heresy) that would be THA MOST AWESOME THING EVAAAAAAA...even better than chuck norris jokes:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## psycho92

if the emperor is put in the movie at full strength then he will have to be played by chuck norris, no one else could hope to match the emperor's strength or godliness


----------



## xiawujing

I'll have to say here, I want to see the Horus Heresy, or the Eisenhorn trilogy.


----------



## Searune

That would be good


----------



## Stuntiesrule

view of one guardsmen fighting in a much larger epic battle vs orks with space marines of course making a good entrance.


----------



## Atsuno11

Gonna say it: Complete unknowns in the major roles. If people go see it because such and such is in it and not because it looks good, you have a problem. Plus, big time actors are expensive, and this movie needs a high budget, getting unknown(but good) actors would let more moeny go towards other things. 

As for the plot line... 

Horus Heresy- I'm iffy on this one...as the actors would ahve to be damn good to portay a Space Marine without making him look...cheesy. They need to seem human, they still are, but with a certain aura around them. Same with the Primarchs, they need to be human, feel emotions and such, but have to have the aura of a demi-god...the feeling of don't fuck with me or I'll -insert individual primarch's preferred killing method.- Finally, the Emperor either needs an amazing actor...or not be involved. Which means no epic finally showdown...but if the Emperor isn't 100% believable, it'll skrew up the whole project. 

For the Heresy, I was thinking a five part series: 
1st- Traitor legion's side of the heresy, up to the battle of Terra 
2nd- Loyalist legion's side of the ehresy, up to the battle of Terra 
3rd- The Battle of Terra, from the Traitor Legion's side. 
4th- The Battle of Terra, from the Loyalists Side 
5th- The aftermath, what happens to the major players, etc. 

The Battle for Armegeddon would be my second choice. Starting with the Second War of Armeggedon. A brief intro to Armeggedon, follwoed by the Ork invasion and the assault onf Hades Hive, and it's gradual build up to a massive fight. The climax would be as the Imperials realize the Hive cannot be held and a massive withdrawl, while the ending would involve Yarrik and his men hearing of the Imperial counterattack, with flashes here and there, and the news of Ghazkull's death. The conclusion would be at the scene of a massive battlefield, literred with bodies of orks and humans and space marines. A loota is digging through the pile and comes across a power klaw arm. When he tries to rmeove it, it suddenly comes to life and slices the power Orks head off. Cut to credits. 

I have mroe, that I'll post. I wanna be a director some day, so I've always been thinking about different ideas for movies. 

My ideas to come: 
Battle of Macragge 
Rynn's World 
Gaunt's Ghost(HArd to do...least likely D


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau

Unfortunetly I don't think GW can ever afford to make a movie. Cause the risks are just too great... I mean the whole "Spawn" franchise got ruined by one bad movie at the time of it's peak!


----------



## vacantghost

bloodquest got cancelled didnt it?


----------



## revilo

i gotta say, heresy is definatly the way to go, the story line is simple and epic, easy to follow, good for the none fans, makes an excellent sci-fi film.
They shey should animate it like Beowulf, its works well and allows for so really epic scenes. They should follow the Luna wolves, and show the steady curruption of them but in an epic, blood soaked way.
first film, The last battle of the Ullanor campaign, horus becomes warmaster, right up to Murder and all that jazz. This allowed you to introduce all the main characters and some primarchs as well as the emperor, the script would be vital for this one as it would have to hint at the fact that terra is earth, leave the audience thinking about what the primarchs are and how they were made.

Second film, Davin, skip the bits in between murder and davin, then have the curruption, in which the dream would be vital as that would sort of explain what chaos is and how the primarchs were made adn got spread about. Then skip the bit with angron and the brotherhood campaign, have Horus and his announcement on his intentions to fight the emperor, Must include the remembracers and the human people, and link in the story line of how the people belive that the Emperor is a god yet include how that is considered hereticle and against the imperial creed. show the istvaan attack maybe? long film but it would show more of the legions and an epic battle to end the film on.

Thrid film, A big film that sort of leaves the luna wolves at basically shows the heresy panning out, (but not the way that starwars did it, a few minutes showing like four jedi dieing, and I though jedi were supposed to be good? Darth sideous fart on the other side of the galaxy and Yoda is all like "I feel ripples in the force." the dark lord of the whole sith is standing in front of him, not a thing!) it would start where the last ended, with the massacre at istvann in full swing and the loyal Luna wolves, Emperors children and the other ones getting slaughtered. So this would include, perspero, calth, caliban, the other ones with the white scars, and the rest. Then have the siege of terra, big f**king battle, emperor fight horus.....bla bla bla, ends with the Inquisitor starting thing in the rule book, the four people talking about how the emperor has asscended to God hood and the final shot would be Gulliman and Dorn standing in front of the Golden throne...
Gulliman- does it work?
Dorn-It does.
G- will he heal?
D- He has entered a semi dead state, I dont know if he will come out of it, we couldnt dare dissect him, no one knows his bioligy...hed certainly die if we tried.
G- how long will be be like this, will he stay like this forever?
D- I dont know.
G- what do you know?
bla bla bla
D- Anyway brother, now is no time to mourne, Horus's legions are still out there, there will be revolts, maby even more betrayel.
G- I know, I will deal with this, my legion managed to escape any serious casualtties, I will work to stabilize the galaxy once more, it will be a scouring for sure.
D- do you need me, I still have several companies.
G- no, stay here, make sure the Throne works, we cant take any chances with this one.
D-as you wish Brother, 
turns to leave......bla bla bla
D- Gulliman?
G-yes brother?
D- how did this happen? what went wrong?
G- I dont know, but we have been on this road since the emperor left the crusade. all I know is that this cannot be allowed to happen again, Horus comanaded far to many men, so many imperial Army regiments, whole fleets, titans, this was bound to happen. Things will have to change, nothing like this can ever happen again.
D- what do you propose?
G- I dont know yet. but the mankind is on the brink, We must deal with that first.
D- what of the other brothers?
G- the lion is still alive, Russ is I think, he is chasing Magnus into the eye of terror. I warned the emperor this would happen, I knew Horus was the worng choice to be Warmaster.
D- now is no time for doubts, no one could have predicted this, Horus was a hero, The first son to be found. And what of that? what of the other sons? two are still missing.
G- I dont know about them, now is not the time to start going into the unknown, we must secure our borders, atabalize the imperium, if our lost brothers are out there we can only hope they find us.

then is would pan up to show the emperor, still largely un decayed, in the throne, zooms of his eyes...........epic music, end credits.

but thats just my idea, An unknown cast is a must, the only one I would recomend would be Bruce willis as Dorn but other than that, completly unknown


----------



## revilo

and this would leave room for sequel films set in the 41st melenium, as this has explained how the imperium came to like it is, who the chaos marines are, the new imperial religion and why the marines are all split up....


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau

vacantghost said:


> bloodquest got cancelled didnt it?


yes indeed


----------



## Fire-Prism

I don't like an idea of a movie, its better off just being a game! :no:


----------



## julio d

Any of the IGxbooks, like death world or desert raiders, but the Vostroyan one would pe
robably be cinematically the best.


----------



## lostprophet

I would have to go with a very space hulk type of movie, have an inquisitor and some henchmen trying to get some tech out of a hulk, tyranid infestation, bingo. then you call up the space marines; get clive owen to play one, that lets you introduce people to the universe in a small bit and still lets you play around with stuff people want to see. also it would be cool to see an ongoing battle between the nids and a chaos cult that is on the hulk then you could get a cool three way battle going.


----------



## Winst0n

i think the movie should be about a ultramarines [since everyone has seen them] chapter fighting off a chaos raid on some planet. then at the end of the movie, ultramarines being victorious of course for stereotypes, then while the captain of said ultramarines holding the head of a chaos marine, suddenly i got in one little fight and my mom got scarred and said you moving with your auntie and uncle in bel-air.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf

What I'd like to see is a Warhammer movie about a squad of imperial guard who have to go on a special mission e.g. get a message from the front lines back to home base through enemy territory or rescue a Priest, high class officer. This way it could be done a little bit like Doomsday. I would like to see Sean Pertwee as the grizzled sergeant and Mr T as the heavy weapon expert. That would be the best movie EVER!!!


----------



## Lupercal101

That would be F***ING AWESOME! Any movie with mr.T in it will be the best ever! but what would be cool would be a grey knight movie! Say a group of 20 grey knight terminators got stuck on a deamon world after they completed their mision but the thunderhawk was destroyed on route and their ship got stuck in a warp storm and blew up. They know there is an old pre heresy transport ship on the other side of the planet and the moivie is about them esaping the planet. With Mr.T as one of the terminators, of course!


----------



## lostprophet

get zach snyder to direct


----------



## space cowboy

This may seem like the typical thing for someone to say, but I would like a trilogy Heresy series or nothing at all. I feel it is the one story that has the most epic scope.

If they were to do a single movie, then it needs to be one of the later battles for Armageddon. That at least has great heroes and Yarrick vs. Gazkhul (Ahab and his Whale, although they have yet to kill each other.)

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## Xan'du Lagos

If there was a films out of "40K", then the "Storm of Iron" book for sure.

If it were "30K", then the first 5 HH series books in a trilogy of films.


----------



## TheKingElessar

A Dawn of War film...but only Marines against Orks. Other races can wait. But...cunningly, edit ti so it fits into Great Crusade fluff, so, if successful, it can be used as a basis for a set of HH films. After all, we ALL know prequels never work...


----------



## stooge92

i second the Horus Heresy idea, its gotta be the hands down choice for a movie (and GW would go for it because there are a few of them and they'll make $$$$)


----------



## Abomination

I would like to see the UltraMarines, Calgar and lots and lots of Land Raiders. I would like to see it taking place during the Battle of Macragge. Lots of Land Raiders too.


----------



## Ahriakan

The only problem I see here is there are so many excellent stories to tell:

-Ibram Gaunt and Tanith's First and Only

-Gregor Eisenhorn's Rise and Fall as an Inquisitor

Colonel Schaefer and the "Last Chancers" under his command

-Hell.. even Gazkul Thrakka in the savaging of Armageddon, and his subsequesnt stomping at the hands of (3) Three Chapters of the Astartes

In the end, I'd have tom throw my two cents in with The Horus Heresy. As with so many trilogies you have Horus' rise to power and responsibility after the Ullanor Campaign, His corruption on Davin and the Virus-Bombing of Isstvan, and the siege of Terra.

Take that, Lucas


----------



## Azwraith

johnny depp = lucious the eternal LOL


----------



## Winst0n

Azwraith said:


> johnny depp = lucious the eternal LOL


:shok: oh gawds i can see it now.


----------



## Dkafamus

Well, Hi, first post, but I kinda liked the website, so...

Well, I kinda read WH40k a bit, Im no expert and I (unfortanatelly) have no army (Expecting to get my hands on a basic kit with 2 armies for me and my brother to play a little), but from what I know, could be something like this:

A new space marine chapter got a distress call on some sector, filled with Orks that needed to be cleansed. This is a stagging world for some segmentum sector, quite important, but was hit hard by a Ork Space Hulk, and a Waagh was launched (create new Warboss).

Unsuspected for the Marines and PDF defending the planet, Eldar were behind the emerging of such space Hulk in Imperial Space (Some Farseer put some ideas on a certain Warbosses head for glory and death), and battle rages. Due to some radio chatter and psichic divination, those space marines find out the Eldar and their objective that was to take some chaos artifact in order to protect it from human folly (another deamon prison,or some key to open a portal from Warp space to normal space, smaller, not like the Eye of Terror).

Battle rages and Marines find this artifact, but instead of destroying it, they heed the eldar warning and leave with it, after CRUSHING the Eldar and the Orks (with subsequent Help of an Imperial Fleet of the IG). Soon after these marines get their hands on such artifact, once they enter into Warp Drive, they are lost (Considering not the whole chapter is lost, of course, just part of it in this action). 

1st movie maybe, could have sequels, but its an idea. A WH40k movie would be nice, but the actor would have to be as bad asses as those characters on CGI at the opening of DoW2. Those look like Marine. Big. Bulky. Maybe more augmentation and mechanical apparatus, but made for fighting and crushing things. Anything less then that, and Space Marines will be an epic failure.

My oppinion...


----------



## Korrogoth

It would have to have an orbital bombardment coming from five cruisers, and a moon blowing up.

A large battle between space marines and chaos, orks climbing out of tanks, and deamons coming through a warp portal.

It should be about a training planet for catchan, infested with orks. A battle rages out. A catchan finds a mysterious object, with all 4 symbols of chaos engraved onto it. The gaurdsman get shot in the head by an ork. the object is lost in a lake. Thousands of legions of Chaos come to Reclaim the item of chaos. A destress signal is sent to warn the space marins, who quickly desend in drop pods to the battle.

Huron blackheart regains the object and massive swarms of deamons appaer. The marrines have to blow up the planet.


----------



## Komrad

Pimarch tea-party...naturally the wisemans choice :grin:


----------



## mcmuffin

This would be the coolest cast for a 40k movie based on the Horus Heresy
Horus Heresy: 
Cast: 
Abaddon: John Malkovich 
Sanguinius: Orlando bloom
Rogal Dorn: Vin Deisel
Garviel Loken : Unknown actor
Horus: Bruce Willis hehehe
Kharn: Hugh Jackman
Lucius: as said above, Johnny Depp
The rest of the actors would have to be unknowns


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael

The Horus heresy of course. Start with the emperor of mankind going on the great crusade. A bit of narrative then jump to a few battles of the different primarchs and then to Horus turning to chaos and carry it on from there....


----------



## col44mag

Completely unknown actors. but i think it should be about the Horus heresy itself


----------



## primarch-angron

I think that the Horus Heresy books would make brill movies because they contain louds of battles and the third book would be amazingly sweet!k:


----------



## BLvice

Make the story follow a rising Inquisitor and his countless missions around the galaxy. This would allow for several different aspects in 40k to be shown. Perhaps he could be hunting a former inquisitor turned chaos. With all the travels involved in inquisitering (I know its not a word) and the wide range of retinue choices you can make the story deep and involving.


----------



## Brother Subtle

i honestly dont think they could do it. trying a HH movie series would be too epic (even more so than starwars i think) and would HAVE to be R18+ for violence just to do it justice. i just think that warhammer 40K (proper 40k, not watered down for familys 40k) is too violent and dark for mainstream audiences. and its just the way i like it.


----------



## primarch-angron

Brother Subtle said:


> i honestly dont think they could do it. trying a HH movie series would be too epic (even more so than starwars i think) and would HAVE to be R18+ for violence just to do it justice. i just think that warhammer 40K (proper 40k, not watered down for familys 40k) is too violent and dark for mainstream audiences. and its just the way i like it.


But it would be an awesome set of films but by the time they had made the first one we would all be mid aged and starting to have mid life crisises (spelling) so it would give use all something to do with our poor pathtic (spelling) lives.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## LukeValantine

If it weren't for the fact that marines would have to be in said movie I would suggest a movie would do better without them. Personally I think because of the nature of Warhammer it would have to be CG to do it justice, but it would have to be at the same quality as baowolf or Final fantasy to not get shot down.


----------



## primarch-angron

LukeValantine said:


> If it weren't for the fact that marines would have to be in said movie I would suggest a movie would do better without them. Personally I think because of the nature of Warhammer it would have to be CG to do it justice, but it would have to be at the same quality as baowolf or Final fantasy to not get shot down.


 That is true, but those movies where great to watch and they did look really realistic (spelling).


----------



## Ardias26

Rutger Hauer would make an excellent radical inquisitor...youd know what I meant if u've seem him in dracula acension and stephen kings remake


----------



## Zooey72

black_room_dog said:


> Yeah... Heresy seems the most cinematic novel series to me. It would make a great epic like Lord of the Rings or Harry Potter or (tam-tam-tam-tam-ta-tam-tam-ta-tam) Star Wars Saga.
> What role could be given to Johny Depp... Let me think... It's a stereotype that Johny usually portrays a lil bit cuckoo people. Just for a change I suppose he should play the role of Angron in such a movie... =)))


Michael Clarke Duncan would have to be Angron. Angron in the fluff is a white guy, but aside from that he is perfect for the part (he did a decent job being Kingpin in Daredevil). The guy has such a deep voice he makes Barry White look like 12 year old girl. Step up the intensity some and he would be a great follower of Khorne!


----------



## Sangus Bane

Why not make it a trilogy? About the Horus Heresy, they can take the 1st 3 books as the 1st movie and so on...


----------



## Pater Mooneye

if anything Johnny Depp should be a radical inquisitor or a chaos cultist leader he doesn't strike me as a space marine


----------



## primarch-angron

Sangus Bane said:


> Why not make it a trilogy? About the Horus Heresy, they can take the 1st 3 books as the 1st movie and so on...


Thant what i think but no-one wants to admit it.


----------



## The Architect Of Fate

Arnold Schwarzenegger as a Necron Immortal.
_"I'll be back."_


----------



## Pater Mooneye

nah Arnold could never be a necron first they don't talk second he is more of a space marine type but the comparison is funny


----------



## The Architect Of Fate

Necrons talk



> WD 271
> 
> page : 12
> 
> "The foe was terrible to see, their shiny metal skulls and skeletons too symbolic to be missed. HERE IS DEATH, they had been built to communicate , in any language ,across any gulf of time and to any race"


----------



## primarch-angron

Only pariahs and some necrons can talk all others comunicate (spelling) using buzzing and humming. Arnold schwarzenegger would make a brill Primarch, more then likly Horus in the Herecy.


----------



## Sethis

Star Wars / LOTR style opening, either with text (Old school) or snapshots of the Galaxy as it is now (Orks overrun a planet, an Imperial Navy inflicting Exterminatus, the Emperor just barely visible in a shot taken from the foot of his golden throne...).

Story must be about Guard if it is to have any live-action in it at all, and they need to be fighting something human-like so you can have enemies portrayed by real actors as well. That leaves Eldar, Dark Eldar, Chaos Cult or Tau.

I would like to see the Eldar actually WIN SOMETHING for a change. The fluff is always "Oh yeah, the Eldar Farseers can see and manipulate the future decades or centuries in advance, redirecting entire wars and sectors of space to their advantage" and then some humans turn up and say "Yeah, well I'm a human/marine and therefore I must inherently win due to my sheer chuck-norris-awesomeness". Sod off. You get manipulated and die just like everyone else.

Basic verdict; Gaunt's Ghosts, simply because the characters are human, and there are some very suitable actors for the parts.


----------



## Qualtor

Uhm, I would want it to be a story about the primarchs, every main chapter a movie of its own, a serie of 10 movies or so? First movie would be Dark Angels, since they are the first chapter.

I would want to see Lion El'Jonson VS Luther and the DA's VS Fallen. Also I would like to see some epic battles, maybe the battle at *Faze V - 897.M41* between the choas humans and the DA 

--

Q


----------



## Euphrati

Personally, I would like to see the Horus Heresy done. 

As for actors: Jason Statham, Vin Diesel, and Russell Crowe at the least. Ron Perlman wouldn't be a bad choice either. I can just picture him in full battlegear screaming, 'Brothers! To War!'

I just think that SMs would have a greater pull than Guard, and not have to be compared to Starship Troopers. If not marines, then a firefly/serenity-esque Inquisition team would allow for a lot of flexibility in the storyline.


----------



## dragont111

Really I'm seeing a horror/action flick involving necrons, chaos, marine and guards.
I even thought up a scene (with my friend) before I read this. A group of guardsmen are chased through an abandoned production complex by a possesed. But as the possesed jumps to kill them all it is slain from behind by a necron warrior, allowing the Guardsmen to tell their superiors of the incoming chaos invasion fleet that has been killing all the people before they can send out a warning.

What do you think?


----------



## Yuriohs

That sounds cool, but it also sounds like the DOW2 Trailer just replace the Space Marines with imperial gaurdsmen.

On a funny note, I think if the imperial guardsmen are fighting, there needs to be a commissar played by samuel jackson, and he needs to yell out
IM TIRED OF THESE (insert name of race here) ON MY FCKIN PLANET.

On a serious note though, I think the Horus Heresy would be a good Movie to show, but not something that should be shown first.


----------



## Unknown Primarch

well the problem is the hollywood bigwigs always think the general audience are absolute morons and cant understand indepth plots unless its dripfeed them in some idioitic way. they think whatever current fluff is out there has to be explained, taking up large pieces of movie time from decent stuff because they think people cant simply look it up on wiki or something and try and get a idea of what the story maybe about before they go to the cinema (transformers being a godd example)
but with 40k film they can at least start with the heresy (30k) so everyone knows whats happened before doing anything 40k then theres no confusion.
personally i think the average joe would enjoy a 30-40k film as long as it was done to a 18 cert, didnt have wrestlers or known actors as key rolls and was persented as sort of a sci-fi LOTR type film. god people just want a decent story (check) good characters (check) and lots of action and gore (check) so all in all a 30-40k film would be decent as long as its got marines and primarchs in it.


----------



## traceman923

heresy would be the best why to go i'd love to see a 40k movie but could be hard to do i mean just telling anypart of slaaneshs story would make it nc-17 lol.also seeing a movie of a mega battle of some kind would be nice a movie of SMvs chaos,eldar orks and necs would be awesome to see. should the early age of it with eldar ( dark eldar) vs the necrons would also be cool ok i need to stop cuz i could go on all day


----------



## High Marshall Mendark

You remember the eye of terror campaign GW did a few years ago? That would be awesome, if anyone has read the battle for the basilica battle report, they'd understand. Its Got IG, SM, CSM, Traitors, Wolves, Daemons, Inquisitors, Eldar and Dark Eldar Bitches as well. 

The movie should start off with an intro thingy, where it introduces the plot and storyline of 40K, like in LOTR. Show us a bit about the heresy and how Chaos is still brooding over ways to overthrow the imperium today.

Another awesome idea is to make up a storyline based on a character (unknown one of course) and their rise to power but not some cheapo piece a shit, one that has its heart in unwavering faith to the imperium and battle forged fury! And then a grisly end and then gettin put in a dreddie.

Armageddon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As for actors, who cares?? As long as they're nobodies cause it'll b crap otherwise. Orlando Bloom made his break as a nobody in lotr as legolas so yeah!!

NO ULTRA SMURFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

For the Emperor and the glory of the Imperium, CHARGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captian_O'Bryan

I read about half the post on this thread, and they pretty much say the same thing. The Horus Hersey should be the movie...and a couple other ideas. The main problem being address is there is too much back story for none fans to enjoy. 
There is a simple but tried and true method for that. A narrative. Check out "Space Marine" on youtube. 30 seconds and you have a pretty good idea what a Marine is in theory.
I think the 13th Black crusade. You see a Gaint of a Man walking into your fire. You look at your Commissar and he bellows out "Charge, In the name of the Emperor!" Half your regiment gets dead really fast. There in front of you a Demon of a Man. He is laughing at your fear but in an instant before your death his head explodes. And out of the fog of battle comes the Emperor's Angels of Death.
If you change the whose eyes you are looking though you can change a whole story. All that really needs to be done is make a movie though the eyes of a trooper. After all how much does the average trooper knows? Not a whole big reason to go in depth...just need to say:1. The Emperor watches over us, 2. His sword and spear(space marines) and hammer(Imperial Guard) watches over his realm, 3. Humanity is surrounded, and is in trouble. 
As far as actors. 
Seriously, people do you think anyone can play the Emperor. 
Orlando Bloom getting his head blown off....I pay to see that. O, better yet bitten of by a chaos demon. (I hate Elder, and all things related. and elves...and people that play elves.)


----------



## Raleth

I would really like to see a movie about the Commissar Cain novels, or Gaunt. I think an IG movie


----------



## Samir_Duran

If the guy responsible for "Saving Private Ryan" directed the film from the view of a basic trooper, but definitevaly not a catachan one, it could be really good. I think that a baneblade or a chaos baneblade should take part in the film's finale, having the same role as Marines, i mean, the Deus Ex Machina has arrived to save our sorry arses ^_^


----------



## Samir_Duran

You know, Now, that Damnatus: The enemy within was leaked to torrent users and is also on rapidshare, i watched it. Yes, for low budget film i it looks sometimes crappy ( especially the only one guardsmen) but yet, they had some very good ideas. 

Looking at the finished project, i see that it had potential. Give it some good cameramen, some goodd CGIists and castume makers and minor help developing the scenario and it would be perfect ^^ Or just hire some guys in fan made Marine costumes XD

Anyways, the film was, at times dull, characters having very much to tel and with not so much fighting... But it was forth it for the one and only couse. THe Techpriest Engineseer Oktavius ^_^ The guy had perfect costume, ideally modulated voice and his lines were a quintesention of techpirest hood ^_^ Even his death in the film was really tech-priestich ^_^ ( for those who didn't watch, don't worry about the spoilers, they all are going to die, like in normal warhammer 40k franchise XD)

Anyways, great feel to the universe, i would like to see some guys that make that sort of films anywhere but not in Germany ( the IP politics and such is just weird in comparison with the german version of it)


----------



## SpacedGhost

...Sanguinius soloing the Eternity Gate and breaking Ka'bandha over his knee.

Honestly though, I think it would be near impossible to do a 40k movie justice. Focusing too much on one army would upset me, and reduce certain other armies to easter eggs in a universe that has their army just as screwed and near annihilation as anyone else... 'cept the 'nids army. Simultaneously, having a plot in which all the armies come together to face a common enemy would just be too hollywood and ruin the luster, while making one singular army the "good guys" would also be similarly lame.

They'd have to do a complex plot focusing on a sweet character from each respective army, making them a "protagonist" though not necessarily a good guy. The natural question would be "How do you focus on a necron or genestealer?" Well, you freakin' could. The characters don't need to be "human" or even have emotion for people to identify or suture in with them. If you devote enough screen time to one thing, with it doing "cool things", use *gasps* images to the tell the story. Besides, the Necron fans want to see a cold emotionless slab of metal totally destroying and routing a planet, or even a bunch of cultists and crap. The 40k story is one better suited to like, an incredibly long running HBO show (so they can get all the gore and ultraviolence that standard network TV won't allow for) whilst not allowing it to confine to time constraints and dull down the epicness of the 40k universe. Most importantly it all needs to be incredibly gritty. Don't pull punches, don't dumb things down. Just assault us with continuous awesome. Fans of the 40k 'verse know the story. They shouldn't have to devote entire hours to telling us the story. (And Devoting less than hours would be unfair to the Horus Heresy). Patch in bits of the backstory we all know into the running series, show us the epic images and scenes we all talk about. Don't preach it to us like it hasn't been around for decades.

Hollywood skepticism aside, no movie is long enough to do all the things a 40k movie would have to do for me to consider it good. A full series with some production value. Just as importantly a series that appears on a network that isn't prudent about what they show to allow the series some breathing room would be just as necessary.

Oh, and someone like Warren Ellis should write it. He's got the sense of humor and vision to match what a 40k production would need.


----------



## Brother Subtle

once again, a 40K movie would be too complicated for non-40K fans to understand.
and if they dumbed it down it wouldnt do it justice. also, itd need to be rated R to do it right. why would it go R rated? 'chainswords'.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan

Heresy would be cool, Mainly cause i want to see Leman Russ, the hairy guy who howls all the time (sounds like a football player :grin. Also because, as was mentioned it wouldn't make much sense to non-40k fans. However this is, being on a 40k forum, solely for the benefit of 40k fans so to hell with others not understanding. My top three would be Soul Drinkers (preferably the third one so I can see some Dark Eldar and a totally chaos worshiping Tellos), the Space Wolves novels, or the Gaunt's Ghost Novels (want to see Larkin talk to a statue [second book])


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

as mentioned it would have to be able to watched and understood by non-Warhammer involved persons, good idea been the creation of the Space Marines (would be cool)


----------



## Azkaellon

A Hive Tyrant Vs Dreadnought Fight!


----------



## flamegod5

40k is unkown to lots of people so it would had to have an introduction,but not a too long one and it would(probably) be in CGI.I don't know if anyone has mentioned this but think about in the future?45k or 50k would be pretty good.I'm thinking it would have a kinda fallout 3 lone wanderer style guy in it,whatever time they place it in.


----------



## Sei 'fir

Anything really i think it would make a good film either way but i agree that'd have to be able to be watched and understood by non-players


----------



## CaptianEzekyleAbbadon

actualley there is a fan made movie. and any way i know how to make cool as space marine armour for a costume


----------



## TerranRaida

James Earl Jonessssssssssssss


----------



## Iron Angel

Main character is a space marine, obviously, because they're the GW poster boys. They have to fight back the Orks, or maybe the Necrons or Nids. Maybe even a movie about their relations with the Eldar slowly going sour.


----------

